# Such a Cool Cichlid!



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

I've had this guy now 2 weeks and working still on getting him fatter (even though they never look fat). Doing well and accepting dry foods now. If you've never had one...get one.

http://www.youtube.com/user/MarcusCaporicci?feature=mhee


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Very cool! Never seen one of those


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Great looking fish, it wouldn't work in my tank, but nice colours.


----------

